# GW Announce They are Getting Rid of a Codex!



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry if the title is a little confusing but imagine the scenario that GW suddenly decide they can't run the amount of armies they currently sell and have to get rid of one codex. Which one would you vote. Please vote in the poll.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

There isn't a poll..

I wouldn't want any removed. But if it was to one, GW would remove sisters.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> There isn't a poll..
> 
> I wouldn't want any removed. But if it was to one, GW would remove sisters.


naaa they are too iconic within the game and the Inquisition plays too much a role in the universe


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> There isn't a poll..
> 
> I wouldn't want any removed. But if it was to one, GW would remove sisters.


that's what I voted for. It tripped me out that I saw 100% voted sisters, then I realized I was the only one that voted.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah I'd vote Sisters as well, out of the all the playable factions they're the least important and/or iconic from a financial and fluff point of view.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

In reality they could combine the two inquisition codices and and even combine the two choas codices too. But then I guess you could then argue that you could combine all the space marine codices as well...

It would be a hard one, to think of one to remove.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Remove the sisters? No nuns with guns? How can you not love that? ^_^

If any codex has to go, it's one of the numerous Marine ones. There's just too many of them. I'd get rid of the Dark Angels, since they're the least unique, and instead introduce a Dark Angels HQ that changes the rules of your army, as the Vanilla Marine HQs do, perhaps to allow Terminators to be troops, and all deep strike in on turn 1.

Second choice would be Chaos Daemons. I love the daemons, but I'd much rather have them grouped in with the Chaos Marines, in a single codex.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If they were gonna get rid of any, it should be the multiple space marine codexes... So many units are the same in them, it'd be easy to just remake them as a combined codex with unique units or rules seperately.

Heck, no-one remember 'Codex Angels of Death' where they had combined Blood angels and Dark Angels?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

shame I can't vote for multiple, but I suppose getting rid of the basic marine codex would be a nice start to getting rid of the most boring damaging army in the game.


GrizBe said:


> Heck, no-one remember 'Codex Angels of Death' where they had combined Blood angels and Dark Angels?


remember it, I have it.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

It would be a marine codex, most likely BA or DA as those 2 codices are the most similar to the base SM codex. I would remove the DA codex as you can already run a basic ravenwing army in the current SM codex.

If GW did have to get rid of a codex because of declining sales, I have a feeling they would off set the costs by making and selling pdf faction mini dex's. Something like having the base Eldar book then releasing a Corsairs mini dex, where it modifies a few units/rules and introduces 2 new HQ choices and some shoulder pads. 

At least that would be my plan.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Eliminate the Space Marines! Seriously, it would be so funny to see what would happen if you removed the most played army from the game. Of course all that would happen is that everyone who plays Space Marines would simply move onto to the sub-codices.

Of course if we removed them...

P.S. The Sisters of Battle may not get the attention Space Marines do, but they have far more character as an army.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Chaos Deamons - for 40k they don't really make much fluff sense - Deamons need a huge hold over a world to gain access to this realm, lots of cultists running around spilling blood, ergo Apoc is perfect for them, should just be part of the CSM codex like they used to be, none of this generic deamon crap.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Removing Variant Chapters from Marines. They are all "Space Marines Plus", rather than different variants of Space Marines.

Reintroducing a full chapter design system for Vanilla would be far better.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, Jacobite swung my decision for me: As a person, I can often have my opinions changed by a single good argument, and the fact that Daemons need TONS of cultists for even one to come out of the warp means that if they were to keep them, they'd need to include Cultists as a compulsory choice with at least one unit of 30.

I almost voted DA, then decided that, yes, they aren't much difference from vanilla. But if they were to be lumped in by themselves, then it would need to be more than Codex: Ultramarines (impossible while Mat Ward's in charge). For the necessary army possibilities, you'd need the Master of the Ravenwing, Master of the Deathwatch, and Azrael for it to all be really possible. Then again, IF and RG get by with one incredibly notable Captain, then I don't see why DA would need more than the Deathwatch to make Termies Troops. But Sammael is too unique to just be a Captain. He has the only freakin' jetbike left in the Imperium, and can be put in a Land Speeder to boot. Then you have Ezekiel, Asmodai and the Watchers in the Dark... DA may not be that unique in their basic army, but when you lump in the army organisation possibilities and special characters, they're their own force.

And haven't SoB pretty much already been removed? First they were put in the WH codex, which is now a PDF...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Deamons should either have 1 dex that covers both Fantasy and 40K or put the deamons back into the CSM dex.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I would remove the DA, give them a few special characters & boom, you have the DA alt army from the SM codex


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> put the deamons back into the CSM dex.


I agree totally. One bumper codex with CSM, demons and traitor guard would be excellent.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats it. Get rid of the the variant marine codex and bring out a bumper hardback marines codex with all the significant chapters with their specific options. Do the same for chaos. Marines, demons and chaos cults all in one. Thirdly do the same for forces of the imperium, Witchunters, demonhunters, ordo xenos and admech. That takes 9 codexes and reduces it to three. The thing is i would buy them all.


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

As a dark angels player, I'd be fine getting my army lumped in with regular codex marines, as long as Belial, and Sammael would allow the army to use Death Wing Terminator units that are troops and Raven Wing bikers respectively it would work out fine with me. Almost every other unit in my codex is the same as the vanilla dex. Those 2 units are why are I play Dark Angels, if they were to edit them into the current Vanilla codex through a pdf, or an small revision of the current book and I would be totally okay with them discounting a separate book. Actually this would benefit my army greatly, being able to take units like Iron Clad Dreads would help a Death Wing force.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd like to see the CSM and Daemons be combined.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Daemons should be put back into the CSM Codex.

It was a half assed attempt, by GW, to add another army to the ranks and make more money due to CSM players having to replace their Daemon units with CSM's and Daemon players having to replace their CSM units with Daemons.

SGMAlice


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> It would be a marine codex, most likely BA or DA as those 2 codices are the most similar to the base SM codex. I would remove the DA codex as you can already run a basic ravenwing army in the current SM codex.
> 
> If GW did have to get rid of a codex because of declining sales, I have a feeling they would off set the costs by making and selling pdf faction mini dex's. Something like having the base Eldar book then releasing a Corsairs mini dex, where it modifies a few units/rules and introduces 2 new HQ choices and some shoulder pads.
> 
> At least that would be my plan.



Blood Angels are too popular to remove. They'd remove vanilla Space Marines before they did that. I voted for Necrons getting the boot.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I reckon its witchunters, no one seems to use them anymore.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

While I logically agree with most of your points:

Recombine CSM & Daemons (and cultists) - Definitely. They should never have been divided.
Cull the herd of Marine books. - Agreed. They both stay too close to 'marines' and vary too much.
Combine the Ministorum/Inquisition - Agreed. They would benefit from a more combined approach.
The army I want to see gone is the *Necrons*. Space undead just aren't compelling in the way vampire counts or tomb kings are. They were a mistake to add to the game in the first place - they were retconned in during 3rd edition. They need to be retconned right back out again in 5th/6th edition.

Kreuger


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Whats with all the hate for the Sisters? When they were released, they were a tough army to face down... The only problem with them is that GW didn't give them any love which is why they are sub par now... Yet, why no hate for the Dark Elves or the Grey knights? They were in exactly the same boat, and now we've people selling their right arm for want of them.

Anyway... definately as pointed out, the most sensible thing to do would be to either condense the marines codex's, or to put all the forces of chaos back into one codex as the 3rd ed one was.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Blood Angels are too popular to remove. They'd remove vanilla Space Marines before they did that. I voted for Necrons getting the boot.


No I can certainly see the BA going long before vanilla Marines, the vanilla Marines are more popular.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

It'd be smarter to do a new 'Codex: Angels of Death' again. Make it a bumper codex and put the sucessor chapters in with it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> While I logically agree with most of your points:
> 
> * Recombine CSM & Daemons (and cultists) - Definitely. They should never have been divided.
> * Cull the herd of Marine books. - Agreed. They both stay too close to 'marines' and vary too much.
> ...


I agreed with all those exsept I prefere chaos divided.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I might vote Blood Angels. MAinly because if any codex was going then it would be a marine one and out of all the marine variants I like angry marines (BT), not too fussed about wolf marines (SW) and I dislike but not greatly emo marines (DA). However I REALLY dislike Twilight marines (BA) so they definitely get my vote.


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish GW would combine all of the Loyalist Space Marine Codices together and utilize the Special Character route to give all the variants their special rules. Dark Angels could be covered by adding Belial. Blood Angels could be added by having Dante make Assault Marines a troop choice, Lemartes could give 1 assault squad all the special rules for the Death Company. Logan Grimnar could change alter Tac squads so they have Bolters, Pistols and Chain Swords; Bjorn Fellhanded could be alter Devastator Squads to emulate Long Fangs. The Emperor's Champion would make Assault Marines troop choices and bind your army under particular vows (via chapter tactics). 

These are just some ideas about how GW could go about it. Of course they'll never do it because this game revolves around Space Marine sales too much to risk going 4 or 5 years with out a new codex. 

I would like to see Daemons and Chaos Marines reintegrated. This would help differentiate Chaos Marines more fully from Loyalists with out having to retcon the back story or put a greater emphasis upon Renegade Chapters. 

I would have loved to see GW combine all of the =][= stuff into one codex.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Elemental_elf said:


> I would like to see Daemons and Chaos Marines reintegrated. This would help differentiate Chaos Marines more fully from Loyalists with out having to retcon the back story or put a greater emphasis upon Renegade Chapters.


Agreed. A chaos marine army with full ability to take daemons feels and plays differently than generically 'evil' marines. Though I don't mind emphasis on the renegade chapters. Provided that emphasis isn't strictly on the cult legions.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Elemental_elf said:


> I wish GW would combine all of the Loyalist Space Marine Codices together and utilize the Special Character route to give all the variants their special rules. Dark Angels could be covered by adding Belial. Blood Angels could be added by having Dante make Assault Marines a troop choice, Lemartes could give 1 assault squad all the special rules for the Death Company. Logan Grimnar could change alter Tac squads so they have Bolters, Pistols and Chain Swords; Bjorn Fellhanded could be alter Devastator Squads to emulate Long Fangs. The Emperor's Champion would make Assault Marines troop choices and bind your army under particular vows (via chapter tactics).
> 
> These are just some ideas about how GW could go about it. Of course they'll never do it because this game revolves around Space Marine sales too much to risk going 4 or 5 years with out a new codex.
> 
> ...


The problem with putting all the Marine codices into one book is that while some are very similar to Vanilla Marines (BA and DA) you have two others (BT and SW) who are VASTLY different. 

SW train their initiates differently, move through the ranks differently, and equip themselves differently then normal SM. 

BTs don't use psykers, have mixed units of initiates and battle brothers, have an Emperors Champion unit, have no dev squads and no scout troops.

Putting these two into the same boat as normal SM would destroy the uniqueness of both armies. While both DA and BA have their own unique features they are not as pronounced as the unique features in SW and BT.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, duh. It would have to be a Space Marine codex. And although I'd want to see all SM in 1 book, if I only could get rid of 1 it would be DA. They have an ugly paint scheme, uninteresting fluff - and their rules can easily be represented within a footnote in Codex: Vanilla. But it's a toss up between DA, SW and BT. I rather like Blood Angels though (in fact, it's the only SM chapter or CSM legion that I can stand)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck getting rid of necrons. They`re Matt Ward`s new BA buddyfisting mates. :laugh: 


My choice would be the DA. They are too similar to basic marines to qualify for a seperate codex. 

And even if necrons did get phased out of 40k, I`m not worried because they`ll be back.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Where was this stated and when is it happening


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't panic mate. Speculation only.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I voted Chaos Daemons (whih is a bit stupid of me since they are probably one of the more financially viable in that they can be used Old World and 40k setting).

However, on the pure question of what codex to get rid of.

This is my view:

Combine Space Marines into one massive book (maybe even charge more!)
Combine Eldar
Combine CSM and Chaos Daemons
Combine Inquision (maybe even throw in an Ad Mech list and suitable re-name Codex: We not IG or SM yo yo!)


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Daemons.
Merge them back into CSM.

Merge BT back into C:SM.
Merge DA and BA into one book like 2nd ed.
Merge Tau empire and orks and DE into one codex: Codex:Hive of scum and villainy(TM).

In short, go back to the pre-3rd ed list.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Merging Chaos Daemons back will just give you shitty Chaos Daemon. I like playing Chaos Daemons and I have no intention of or will to play Chaos Space Marines. They stand as an army in their own right fairly well so they deserve their own book. Even if it's just so I don't have to taint my Chaos Daemons with Space Marines.


----------



## Swarmlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I voted for The Dark Eldar. Im just mean.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i voted chaos daemons codex simply because the book is un-needed. and another reason GW really only needs to make the troop choice daemons to be fielded in the chaos codex. bloodletters, daemonettes,etc.
anyways my personal oppinion is they need to scrunch all the space marine chapters into one codex. even if it means they have to make a huge codex and sell it for 60-100 bucks. hell all they really need is to put chapter specific rules and make a chapter special rules and wargear page. they are cool like that.
honestly they could always just toss out the Daemon hunter and sisters book together and just make it where the space marines can take grey knights as fast attack or elites, and Grey knight terminators as HQ choices and elites. then just make it where you can take up to 2 inqusitor per army and make them take up no force organization.


----------

